# A couple of calls in spalted maple burl



## James (May 3, 2014)

A couple of calls for a set I'm making. Pot Call and Crow call. Spalted Maple Burl. Have to make the matching goose and duck call yet. And striker.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2014)

James you got it going on. High quality burl. Looking good.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 3, 2014)

OOOOHHHH I think those may be mine, my wood I'm sure. Way to go James!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 3, 2014)

Great callers, James!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (May 4, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> OOOOHHHH I think those may be mine, my wood I'm sure. Way to go James!!


I do believe your right on both parts Chuck.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 12, 2014)

James- those are incredible. That crow call is amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 12, 2014)

Great looking calls James!!!! 

@windyridgebowman has some great maple burl!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 13, 2014)

Awesome work. I like that spalted maple burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

